# water snails not doing well?



## artfish (Jul 28, 2007)

my orange water slugs color is changing from yellow to seethrough light yellow. unfortunately i cant take a picture of this but if any one knows what this is some help would be awesome because i already had 3 deaths and same thing is happening to the live ones as the dead ones.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Wait, orange water slugs? I've never heard of them; can you give me a link to some info on them?

We need more info. How often do you do water changes? What are your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels? Have you been treating them in any way?


----------



## artfish (Jul 28, 2007)

my bad not orange water slugs but orange ampularia snails. i dont really know any of the ammonia and nitrates stuff though.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh, well what about water changes?

And how big is the tank you keep them in?

What do you use for filtration?

We can't help if you don't provide details. :mrgreen:


----------



## artfish (Jul 28, 2007)

yeah my bad for not filling out the form thing. by the way ill try to test my water later.

i do 10% water changes weekly. 
my tank is 80 gallons
330 marineland but dont use filter cartriges(may be the problem)


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Hmmm, is your tank overcrowded? Do you have any loaches?

You should try upping the water changes to around 25% weekly.


----------



## artfish (Jul 28, 2007)

no i dont think my tank is overcrowded. what is a loach? i do water changes but the thing is i dont really know why i am doing them.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Water changes keep nitrate levels down. If you don't already have a freshwater test kit, now would be a good time to get one. :mrgreen:

Don't worry about loaches. If you don't know what they are, you most likely don't keep any. (it's a type of fish that makes snacks out of snails  )


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

it is possible that your water is too soft for them. snails need hard water to keep their shells healthy. Also is your tank cycled? I have been told that snails do not always withstand hi levels of toxicity.


----------

